

U.S. Army kick-starts cyberwar machine (2000) - logn
http://web.archive.org/web/20020804225320/http://www.cnn.com/2000/TECH/computing/11/22/cyberwar.machine.idg/index.html

======
logn
_The information-warfare strategy will be detailed in a defense plan called
"OPLAN 3600" that Anderson said will require "unprecedented cooperation with
commercial enterprises and other organizations."_

